# Alder for cutting boards?



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Hay all members of the cutting board club. I have a bunch of patina and spalted Alder and was wondering if it could be used in end grain cutting boards? The end grain is really tight much like the maple I use. I know Alder is one of the softer hardwoods and I don't think it will work for face grain boards but what about end grain boards?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't see why not as long as its stable and tight.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Spalted may be of concern. Spalting occurs from a fungus, right? Some question its use in cutting boards.

As far as alder in an end grain board, I think it's fine. I'm starting to really like the softer woods because they're easier on the knife's edge and "self heal" better than harder wood…


----------



## Rasearthman (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking for a nice quality grain piece of alder to buy 2×14-16×22 inches, pls pm me thank u


----------

